# Hormones up the spout after IVF?



## liquorice comfits (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Had my first round of IVF last month which was unfortunately a BFN. Didn't have any problems during the treatment and felt well overall, just very sore the week following egg retrieval. We're now waiting until September for round 2.

I was wondering if anyone else has experienced any symptoms in between cycles? I have a hormone imbalance anyway, and think that now they are completely up the spout. I have had several headaches over the last couple of weeks which have been so bad I've had to take time off work. I am also currently feeling exhausted, following a headache. They tend to last for around 2-3 days when I get them, and pain killers don't really help, I just have to ride them out.

Anyone else experienced this?

Also, has anyone experienced cycles/periods becoming more regular after IVF treatment? I don't cycle by myself so was wondering whether the headaches may actually be a positive sign?

Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Baby dust to all,
x x x


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi liquorice,

Don't know about the headaches but we just had our first bfn last month too. My af is normally bang on 28 days but this last month since our bfn was all over the place! I think I might have ovulated twice!!! If my CM was anything to go by and I was 7 days late, actually took two pg tests as I was getting excited but no joy. TX definitely mucks about with your system!

Hope you're headaches start to clear up soon, they sound horrible!

X
Ducky


----------



## liquorice comfits (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Ducky,

Thanks for the reply, and sorry to hear about your bfn 

Headache has gone (for now) so am putting it down to hormones fluctuating. Am hoping that the ivf may kick start something. To cycle by myself would be amazing.

Good luck with your treatment,

X


----------

